# Emma's first top knot!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma is 15.5 weeks old now and she is such a little baby doll! I have been dying to put her hair up in a top knot ever since I brought her home three weeks ago...and today she finally sat still enough to let me! I was so excited to finally be able to put a bow in her hair! Uh oh...I feel a bow shopping spree coming on!! 






















I think this picture is so hilarious. It looks like she's saying "Noooo, not a bow! Someone please save me!"








Some action shots of her mid-play. She is such a wild child! 















Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh she's adorable. You definitely need to post more pics of her (and Bailey) more often. 

I love her face. Such a doll. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! You're contributing to this terrible puppy fever going around!!!

Nida....be careful of what you post around here!!!

Emma is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, and most certainly did "Puppy Fever" set in for me!!! What a face and one real cute little Fluff. Topknot is adorable on Emma. Thanks for sharing


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Omg!!!! She is way too precious!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

She's so adorable! And reminds me so much of Sophie at that age, and now. I have BAD puppy fever, but Sophie is still so young, I need to wait.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Emma is adorable!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Emma is gorgeous in her bows. I say you need to get more. Please do not stop posting pics....of Bailey too!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

oh, how I wish I could cuddle that little doll baby and smother her in annoying auntie kisses.:wub:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

So CUTE! Love the "NO BOW!" photo!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Emma is gorgeous!


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Emma is absolutely adorable!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Emma is sooo adorable!!! You need to post more pics of her and some pics of her with Bailey. How are they getting along?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG!! I'm INLOVE!!! She is too adorable!!:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is sooo cute!!! I hope this will just be the first of many bow picture posts! I see a bit more of her dad in her face as she matures. 

Here is her dad about the same age (maybe a little older) This pic was taken by his breeder, in Hungary (Marquess Maltese)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nida, I will keep saying this, "I love her!!!!" I can't believe it's been 3 weeks already! She looks adorable with her topknot <3 :heart: It looks like she is settling in so well. Give Bailey and Emma a hug from me


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> She is sooo cute!!! I hope this will just be the first of many bow picture posts! I see a bit more of her dad in her face as she matures.
> 
> Here is her dad about the same age (maybe a little older) This pic was taken by his breeder, in Hungary (Marquess Maltese)


:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Andrew is nothing but FABULOUS!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So pretty! :wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Too much cuteness!! We need her on Instagram


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

She is precious! I love the bow! Those pictures are so cute!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

She is adorable with or without the bow! Manny has a topknot now too, but I don 't do too much with bows yet - just getting used to bands and very small light weight bows!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw this on FB but want to add that you did a great job with her topknot..it's perfect!:wub: She looks like she just had a bath, too...you are doing a great job with her..:wub: Forgot to say, I am happy to bring you some bows...I have a ton that I have not used...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Emma is a doll! I tried the topknot several times with Riley but he says no way!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Such a cutie.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh oh oh !! Emma is such a cutie!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Adorable little girl,*
*We love the look.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub::tender: That's all!!

Nida - she was SOOOOO worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She's so cute!! I can't wait for Mia's topknot to get long enough to keep a bow in for awhile. The groomer put one on her last Thursday but it didn't last all night...LOL*


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my she is so cute


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Oh she's adorable. You definitely need to post more pics of her (and Bailey) more often.
> 
> I love her face. Such a doll.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Aastha! I definitely try taking pictures of her every day...but I'm horrible at it and she does not sit still EVER so it's very hard to get decent pics of her. I need lessons from you and Marisa...you guys always take amazing pics of your pups. 



The A Team said:


> OMG! You're contributing to this terrible puppy fever going around!!!
> 
> Nida....be careful of what you post around here!!!
> 
> Emma is GORGEOUS!!!!


HAHA sorry Pat!! :blush: And thank you!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Yes, and most certainly did "Puppy Fever" set in for me!!! What a face and one real cute little Fluff. Topknot is adorable on Emma. Thanks for sharing


Sorry about that! But that puppy fever sure is dangerous...I know, I think I've had it all my life and I'm afraid it never goes away!



babycake7 said:


> Omg!!!! She is way too precious!!!!!!


Thank you 



AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> She's so adorable! And reminds me so much of Sophie at that age, and now. I have BAD puppy fever, but Sophie is still so young, I need to wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!! Your Sophie sure is adorable! :wub: I'm sure she'll do great with a sibling whenever you're ready. 



Oakley Jackson said:


> Emma is adorable!


Thanks!! 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Emma is gorgeous in her bows. I say you need to get more. Please do not stop posting pics....of Bailey too!!!


Aww thanks for thinking of my Bailey boy! I'll certainly try taking good pics of them both to share with you all!



Sylie said:


> oh, how I wish I could cuddle that little doll baby and smother her in annoying auntie kisses.:wub:


Thank you Sylvia...I'm sure Emma would NOT find auntie kisses annoying!! She is quite a social butterfly and looooooves attention!



IvysMom said:


> So CUTE! Love the "NO BOW!" photo!


Thanks! I love that picture too...sooo funny!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Emma is gorgeous!


Thanks so much, Marj!



Mia's Grammy said:


> Emma is absolutely adorable!


Thank you 



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Emma is sooo adorable!!! You need to post more pics of her and some pics of her with Bailey. How are they getting along?


Thanks so much! And thank you for thinking about my precious boy too! Bailey and Emma are getting along very well and love playing with each other. :chili:



Fluffdoll said:


> OMG!! I'm INLOVE!!! She is too adorable!!:wub:


Aww, thanks!!!



bellaratamaltese said:


> She is sooo cute!!! I hope this will just be the first of many bow picture posts! I see a bit more of her dad in her face as she matures.
> 
> Here is her dad about the same age (maybe a little older) This pic was taken by his breeder, in Hungary (Marquess Maltese)


Stacy, thank you so much for posting that baby picture of Andrew...OMG he is sooo adorable! I think I may have to print this out and put it in the scrap book I have been planning for Emma. He is such a gorgeous dog. And so is Cadie. So it's no wonder Emma (and the rest of her littermates) turned out to be so beautiful...and SO SWEET! 



hoaloha said:


> Nida, I will keep saying this, "I love her!!!!" I can't believe it's been 3 weeks already! She looks adorable with her topknot <3 :heart: It looks like she is settling in so well. Give Bailey and Emma a hug from me


Thanks Marisa!! I also can't believe it has already been three weeks...but on the other hand, she's so well settled in with us now that it feels like we've had her forever. She really is such a doll. 



mysugarbears said:


> So pretty! :wub:


Thanks Debbie!



Dominic said:


> Too much cuteness!! We need her on Instagram


Thank you! Emma says her Mommy is clueless about Instragram but she promises to keep posting pics on SM to share with all her Aunties! 



Betty Johnson said:


> She is precious! I love the bow! Those pictures are so cute!


Thank you!!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Emma looks adorable..I will have to see if her brother from another mother looks similar! Lol . She is fantastic! I cannot wait for Henry to come home..2 more weeks!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

ckanen2n said:


> She is adorable with or without the bow! Manny has a topknot now too, but I don 't do too much with bows yet - just getting used to bands and very small light weight bows!


Thank you Carole! We need to see new pics of Mr. Manny too!! :wub:



aprilb said:


> Saw this on FB but want to add that you did a great job with her topknot..it's perfect!:wub: She looks like she just had a bath, too...you are doing a great job with her..:wub: Forgot to say, I am happy to bring you some bows...I have a ton that I have not used...


Hi April! Great seeing you today...and THANK YOU for the bows and other things you brought Emma! Sorry she was kind of a mess when you saw her...busy, busy day! 



sherry said:


> Emma is a doll! I tried the topknot several times with Riley but he says no way!


Haha I sure can relate to that. Emma struggles and wiggles a lot while I'm trying to groom her. It was nothing short of a miracle that I was able to get a top knot and bow on her yesterday! No such luck today though!!



lydiatug said:


> Sweet!!!


Thanks!



Tanner's Mom said:


> Such a cutie.


Thanks Marti!



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh oh oh !! Emma is such a cutie!!


Thanks so much, Deb!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *You Adorable little girl,*
> *We love the look.*
> *Nickee & Yogi**


Thanks Nickee!



Poppy's mommy said:


> Adorable!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!



Snowbody said:


> :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub::tender: That's all!!
> 
> Nida - she was SOOOOO worth the wait. :thumbsup:


Thank you, Sue! She certainly was :wub:



nwyant1946 said:


> *She's so cute!! I can't wait for Mia's topknot to get long enough to keep a bow in for awhile. The groomer put one on her last Thursday but it didn't last all night...LOL*


I just love top knots on Malts. I hope to always keep one on Emma! Can't wait to see pics when you grow out Mia's!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

4everjack said:


> Oh my she is so cute


Thank you!



Super3*k said:


> Emma looks adorable..I will have to see if her brother from another mother looks similar! Lol . She is fantastic! I cannot wait for Henry to come home..2 more weeks!


Thank you so much! I'm also sooo excited for you to get your Henry soon...hope you post lots and lots of pictures when you get him! Even though Emma and Henry aren't technically related, I'd say they are both still members of the extended CloudClan family so that totally still counts  Excited to be able to watch Henry grow up!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice topknot! :thumbsup: not easy with squirmy puppies :HistericalSmiley: Emma is a doll! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is such a little sweetie!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh..I have lost my mind..I thought Emma's Daddy was Cadeau? No? What member of CloudClan gave you your beautiful Emma? I am sorry ..like I said I think I have lost my mind...lol. She is stii awesome!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok..see I did lose my mind..but you are right..they are extended family..lol
Funny...I am so obsessed with Henry and Cadeau...so sorry...again your little girl is beautiful..forgive my mistake!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Amy,

Emma was out of Andrew (Stacy of Bellarata Maltese owns him) and Cadie. Cadie was bred on her first breeding to Cadeau which produced CherryB. So CherryB is a half sister to Henry (out of Cadeau) and to Emma (out of Cadie) so yes, they are all related in at least a round about way. These dog relationships get so complicated. But for sure they are all part of the Clan.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> She is sooo cute!!! I hope this will just be the first of many bow picture posts! I see a bit more of her dad in her face as she matures.
> 
> Here is her dad about the same age (maybe a little older) This pic was taken by his breeder, in Hungary (Marquess Maltese)


Stacy, I remember well that baby photo of Andrew---when Szilvi still had him. He was one of the possibilities for us along w. Kitzel (who came from Cody). He has always had a very special place in my heart. I love all of these family connections. Didn't Andrew have a brother? Do you know who has him?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sweet .


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

*All of your dogs are beautiful*



CloudClan said:


> Amy,
> 
> Emma was out of Andrew (Stacy of Bellarata Maltese owns him) and Cadie. Cadie was bred on her first breeding to Cadeau which produced CherryB. So CherryB is a half sister to Henry (out of Cadeau) and to Emma (out of Cadie) so yes, they are all related in at least a round about way. These dog relationships get so complicated. But for sure they are all part of the Clan.


Hi Carina..
I think I have lost my mind..lol. Wow did I get that wrong...I get it now...so Emma and Henry are part of the clan...wonder what that would be in human terms...lol half cousins?? Lol. I am just happy to be a part of the clan! 
Thanks for clearing that up for me..:w00t:


----------

